# Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln



## Dani_CH (26. September 2006)

Hi Kollegen/ Kolleginnen,

Ich bin bereit- ein Treffen zu organisieren- an unserem Vierwaldstättersee- zum nächtlichen Quappenangeln.

Stattfinden würde es in der Januarnacht- vom 6.1- auf den 7.1.07.

Es ist Freianglerrecht- und ihr braucht dafür kein Patent. Gefischt wird mit einer starken Grundrute (oder Brandungsgeschirr) vom Ufer aus in ca. 80m Tiefe- auf die Süsswasserdorsche.

Ich garantiere Euch ein unvergessliches Erlebniss-

Falls jemand Lust hat- soll er sich melden.

Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## wobbler (27. September 2006)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

bin dabei -genial - danke!


----------



## heinzrch (27. September 2006)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

#6 Dani ich wäre sofort dabei, würde sogar vorn und hínten noch nen Tag Urlaub dranhängen.....


----------



## Dani_CH (27. September 2006)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

Gut so- freut mich. 

Ich habe mal Eure Kürzel in die Liste Eingetragen- und werde mit Euch den Kontakt halten. Gerne gebe ich rechtzeitig bekannt- wie & wo wir nächtigen können- und an welchem Gewässer wir angeln werden.

Bis die Tage

Gruss aus der Schweiz.


----------



## Barben Fischer (27. September 2006)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

Gibts die möglichkeit mit dem öv zu kommen? Ev. wär ich dabei.

Hm, muss mal hier den Quappen nachstellen, geht aber in so einer Tiefe glaub auch im Sommer *G*


----------



## angler0507 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

Tolle Idee! Schade, wäre auch gerne dabei, bin in dieser Zeit aber "leider" in den Ferien. Vielleicht gibt es ja ein zweites mal. Nimm mich ruhig in den Interessentenkreis auf. Danke!:m


----------



## Dani_CH (28. September 2006)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

ist gebongt- und ihr seid in der Kartei mit drinn.

Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## Brundle68 (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

Hallo Dani

Das tönt alles ganz spannend. Ich versuche es mir einzurichten, damit ich dabei sein kann. 
Ich wollte schon lange Mal ein paar prächtigen Trüschen fangen, der Leber wegen, lecker......|rolleyes  

Warte gespannt auf Deine eiteren Infos...

gruss an alle.


----------



## Dani_CH (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

welcome on board... ich kartier dich mal und schreib dich an


----------



## karlosito (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

mensch daniel, wenn ich jetz wüsste wie meine prüfungen liegen, würd ich doch glatt ma einfliegen^^. ich werd ma gucken


----------



## bodenseepeter (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

Dani, eine Spitzenidee!

Bis wann braucht Du definitiv Bescheid? Als Zahlenjongleur bin ich um den Jahreswechsel meißt ziemlich in Zeitnot und kann nur recht kurzfristig zusagen.

Schick mir mal ne PN wegen dem weiteren. 

Solche Ideen braucht das Board!


----------



## wobbler (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*



bodenseepeter schrieb:


> Dani, eine Spitzenidee!
> 
> Bis wann braucht Du definitiv Bescheid? Als Zahlenjongleur bin ich um den Jahreswechsel meißt ziemlich in Zeitnot und kann nur recht kurzfristig zusagen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dani_CH (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

kein Problem Peter- halt mich- und ich Dich einfach auf dem laufenden-


----------



## Brundle68 (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

Hallo Dani

Noch eine Woche bis zum 6. Januar 2007.

Findet das Treffen nun statt? Und wann kriegen wir die weiteren Infos von Dir. Wir (2-3) sind auf jeden Fall am Samstagabend dabei und freuen uns schon.

Welche Köder empfiehlst Du?

mit besten Grüssen und einen guten Rutsch an alle Boardies:vik:


----------



## Dani_CH (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

*Location: *Vierwaldstättersee/ Kt. Nidwalden


*Treffpunkt: *Bahnhof Muri/ AG 15.°° (Muri liegt im Kt. Aargau, siehe Plan im   
Anhang)

*Ausrüstung im Freiangelrecht:*

Es ist erlaubt mit einer Rute und natürlichem Köder (ohne Köderfische) zu angeln. Die Quappen beissen eh am besten auf die Würmer.

*Rute , Schnur  und Haken:*

Bedenkt dass wir in Tiefen um die 40-60m angeln- dazu kommt die Wurfweite- so dass ihr mindestens 180m Schnur der Stärke 0,28- 0,30 aufgespult haben müsst.

Als Haken dienen einfache Wurmhaken der Grösse 2 (die werden locker gefressen und die Gefahr der Fehlbisse ist minimiert)

Ihr braucht Grundbleie (Birnenform) zwischen 60-100Gr- dass der Köder in Grundnähe kommt (Strömung im See ist beträchtlich).

Des weitern- wie allgemein beim Nachtangeln- ist eine Kopflampe sehr von Nutzen.

Wir werden auf einer Hafenmole auswerfen- wenn ihr ein Stativ habt um die Ruten aufzustellen ist es hilfreich (Dreibein)- die Ruten können aber auch an die Molenrehlinge gestellt werden.

Alls Bissanzeige dienen Knicklichter- die Quappen machen sich gut bemerkbar.

Reserveschnur (Spule) ist nicht verkehrt- der Grund ist felsig. Wenn wir Quappen haken- sofort nach oben damit- oder ihr seht sie nie wieder…

Ich schlage Euch vor- für die die eine weitere Heimreise haben, vorher etwas zu schlafen- daher nehmt den Schlafsack mit Matte mit. Für eine Nacht( Morgen) kann ich Euch im Tonstudio unterbringen.

*Kleidung:*

Leute bedenkt – falls richtiges Quappenschmuddelwetter herrscht- wird es sehr kalt sein. Die Temperaturen können um die -10°C bis -20°C runtergehen- und dazu kommt ein Nordwind der sehr kräftig sein kann- also:

Zieht Euch auf alle Fälle sehr gut- und Winddicht an- auch wenn Ihr aussieht- wie die Michelin-Männchen.

Thermoskrüge mit Heissgetränk ist nicht verkehrt- wir werden sie vorher zubereiten.

Ich freue mich auf die Quappennacht.


Anschrift:

Daniel Klausner
5630 Muri AG

Mobile: ++41 (0) 78 916 35 63

*Karte von Muri Aargau: http://map.search.ch/muri-ag*


----------



## wobbler (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

hoi dani

ich freue mich ebenso...... und danke vorab fürs organisieren
fahre mit brunlde von schaffhausen aus nach muri .

anfahrt ist also geklärt.

bis morgen


----------



## ThomasL (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

hallo Dani

wie war eigentlich das Quappenangeln am 6./7.1.?


----------



## Dani_CH (10. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

Hi Thomas,

Wir "4" hattens gut. Leider aufgrund der Witterung waren wir beinahe "Schneider" geblieben- aber es war von so langer Hand nicht abzusehen- wie der Winter verläuft.

Dabei waren ein Nachbar "ennet" dem Bodensee- und rauf bis ins Schaffhausereck über Zürich allesamt nette "Fischerkameraden"- die nun eine gute Trüschen-Ecke mehr kennen.

Der eine oder andere wird bestimmt sein Glück da versuchen.

Wir hatten einen netten Abend- gut gegessen- und allesammt waren wir trotzdem zufrieden.

Ich werd noch einige Bilder reinstellen- sobald ich die Zeit dazu habe.

Lieber Gruss 

Dani


----------



## heinzrch (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

#h Hallo Dani,

ist der Artikel in ner aktuellen Angelzeitschrift übers Ruttenfischen am Vierwaldstätter See von dir ?


----------



## Dani_CH (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Boardis statt auf die Ski- zum Quappen-Angeln*

salü Richard- nein- der stammt nicht aus meiner Feder.

Trotzdem- falls du in der Gegend bist- ein Versuch lohnt sich.

Gruss Dani


----------

